

MyEdu launches Employer Platform for Hiring College Students, free trial - jkolko
https://employer.myedu.com/

======
squeee
This was a fun app to build, once you login we are using Backbone.js +
Marionette.js to handle almost everything. We've built Backbone apps before,
but in this one it all came together. I hope people check it out.

